# What Engineers Do When They Retire



## weatherby25 (Sep 10, 2007)

http://www.chilloutzone.de/files/player ... CejXnHAS/c


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's awesome. Pretty creative stuff.


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Boy do some people need to learn to fish when they retire!


----------



## huntingbuddy (Sep 10, 2007)

how would you like to reset that


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

very cool


----------



## Chaser (Sep 28, 2007)

I liked the dart


----------



## Greenguy88 (Sep 7, 2007)

That was pretty cool, a couple times I thought is would end but it kept on goin!


----------



## lionhunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Wow some people have way to much time on there hands.


----------



## Nibble Nuts (Sep 12, 2007)

lionhunter said:


> Wow some people have way to much time on there hands.


Some people say I'm lazy. They just don't understand that it takes all my time.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Nibble Nuts said:


> Some people say I'm lazy. They just don't understand that it takes all my time.


 Words of wisdom, that is deep brother.


----------

